# HBO GO on i-pad App



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

D* has tweeted that as of May 2, we can watch HBO GO on the i-Pad and i-Phone App.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Yup .. I've heard that it's on it's way.


----------



## BigRick10 (Sep 11, 2009)

Also select Android Devices  I would say Android 2.2 and up.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

BigRick10 said:


> Also select Android Devices  I would say Android 2.2 and up.


Actually 2.1 and up


----------



## jsquash (Apr 10, 2007)

Does this mean that it would also work on an Ipod touch with a WiFi connection?


----------



## hbkbiggestfan (May 25, 2007)

Evo 4G? Hopefully its not like Netflix DRM-restricted app where only very new Android devices with DRM compatibility will be included...


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Great news.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm ready...


----------



## BigRick10 (Sep 11, 2009)

hbkbiggestfan said:


> Evo 4G? Hopefully its not like Netflix DRM-restricted app where only very new Android devices with DRM compatibility will be included...


EVO is 2.2 so your good.


----------



## AllenE (Dec 19, 2006)

One would hope that would include 3.0


----------



## leier911 (Oct 17, 2006)

I also just saw this update too

http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/22/directvs-ipad-iphone-android-apps-will-also-have-hbo-go-strea/


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

I've already watched the entire run of "Deadwood" and over 40 episodes of "The Sopranos" - the iPad app is gonna be awesome for me.


----------



## swaff (Feb 15, 2009)

leier911 said:


> I also just saw this update too
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/22/directvs-ipad-iphone-android-apps-will-also-have-hbo-go-strea/


The Engadget post is now saying no to streaming HBO Go thru the DirecTV app


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

swaff said:


> The Engadget post is now saying no to streaming HBO Go thru the DirecTV app


No big deal...


> DirecTV customers will have to use the native HBO Go app just like everyone else.


----------



## HerntDawg (Oct 6, 2008)

Satelliteracer said:


> Actually 2.1 and up


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

jsquash said:


> Does this mean that it would also work on an Ipod touch with a WiFi connection?


Yes


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

hbkbiggestfan said:


> Evo 4G? Hopefully its not like Netflix DRM-restricted app where only very new Android devices with DRM compatibility will be included...


HTC EVO is supported


----------



## maartena (Nov 1, 2010)

Still no love for us Blackberry Torch users....


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"maartena" said:


> Still no love for us Blackberry Torch users....


I used to get upset about the lack of Blackberry support for other DirecTV apps. Now I've moved on from RIM devices and I blame them for failing to produce products that keep up with the times.


----------



## gopherfanT (Apr 1, 2011)

Any word if you will be able to stream from the iPad/iPhone to an Apple TV with airplay with this app? If so, I will be VERY happy.


----------



## susanandmark (Feb 15, 2007)

gopherfanT said:


> Any word if you will be able to stream from the iPad/iPhone to an Apple TV with airplay with this app? If so, I will be VERY happy.


Have no knowledge beyond common sense saying this wouldn't happen. Logically, if you only get HBO Go as an HBO subscriber, if you're in front of a TV, using an Apple TV, you should also have access to your paid-for HBO channel online (as well as HBO On Demand). Wouldn't want you taking it to another locale, where they don't have HBO, and broadcasting it to their TV without an HBO sub.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

susanandmark said:


> Have no knowledge beyond common sense saying this wouldn't happen. Logically, if you only get HBO Go as an HBO subscriber, if you're in front of a TV, using an Apple TV, you should also have access to your paid-for HBO channel online (as well as HBO On Demand). Wouldn't want you taking it to another locale, where they don't have HBO, and broadcasting it to their TV without an HBO sub.


Well, HBO On Demand has only a limited number of programs at any one time - when I checked a couple weeks ago, there were about 6 episodes of The Sopranos (HD and SD versions of both) out of 84 episodes over the run of the series. By contrast, HBO GO has the entire library of episodes (and the same for every other series HBO has done, plus the full month's schedule of movies, miniseries, specials, etc). For me, an Airplay-enabe app would be even better than just the iPad app.


----------



## gopherfanT (Apr 1, 2011)

susanandmark said:


> Have no knowledge beyond common sense saying this wouldn't happen. Logically, if you only get HBO Go as an HBO subscriber, if you're in front of a TV, using an Apple TV, you should also have access to your paid-for HBO channel online (as well as HBO On Demand). Wouldn't want you taking it to another locale, where they don't have HBO, and broadcasting it to their TV without an HBO sub.


But I can take my iPad to a house that doesn't have HBO and play a show/movie there with HBO GO, so why would they care if I watch on my 10 inch iPad screen or on that persons 42 inch TV that has an Apple TV connected to it that I can Airplay to from my iPad? I pay for HBO every month and they are going to let me watch it on my computer or iPad/iPhone, so why would they care if I stream it from my iPad to a TV? Again, I can take my iPad to a friends house that doesn't have HBO and watch there, so what's the difference?


----------



## susanandmark (Feb 15, 2007)

gopherfanT said:


> But I can take my iPad to a house that doesn't have HBO and play a show/movie there with HBO GO, so why would they care if I watch on my 10 inch iPad screen or on that persons 42 inch TV that has an Apple TV connected to it that I can Airplay to from my iPad? I pay for HBO every month and they are going to let me watch it on my computer or iPad/iPhone, so why would they care if I stream it from my iPad to a TV? Again, I can take my iPad to a friends house that doesn't have HBO and watch there, so what's the difference?


Again, I have no specific knowledge, just using common sense. "What's the difference" between a 10" iPad and a 42" TV connected to surround sound? You're really confused about that?



LameLefty said:


> Well, HBO On Demand has only a limited number of programs at any one time - when I checked a couple weeks ago, there were about 6 episodes of The Sopranos (HD and SD versions of both) out of 84 episodes over the run of the series. By contrast, HBO GO has the entire library of episodes (and the same for every other series HBO has done, plus the full month's schedule of movies, miniseries, specials, etc). For me, an Airplay-enabe app would be even better than just the iPad app.


And I never said customers wouldn't WANT that feature ... Just that I doubted HBO would supply it.


----------



## hbkbiggestfan (May 25, 2007)

"Satelliteracer" said:


> HTC EVO is supported


Sweet!


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

HBO GO is available early (i.e., NOW!) on the iPhone/iPod Touch & iPad.


----------



## MKAM (May 15, 2007)

Also available now for android on the market


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Android app is failing to fully log me in. Seems to just give me an endless loading image.


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

MKAM said:


> Also available now for android on the market


Cool....don't see Max Go available......

Quick d/l, easy setup....sign in, and watching Terminator Salvation on my Droid.....


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

Sign up was relatively quick and easy. Working fine so far.

Not so good on Android. I try to "sign in" but it takes me to the creation of a new account and I get error messages saying the email address is associated with another account.

Anyone else having luck with both iPad and Android?

Update: I had to create a completely new account (and different email) on my Android phone but it does work now.


----------



## dstick653 (Aug 15, 2008)

Same here. Eastbound and Down in under a minute on Evo Shift


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

sdirv said:


> Cool....don't see Max Go available......
> 
> Quick d/l, easy setup....sign in, and watching Terminator Salvation on my Droid.....


Max Go will come at a later date. HBO released the apps late last evening. I streamed about 2 hours last night, had one crash on my iPhone but otherwise was great


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

No problems using my existing login to work on my Samsung Vibrant


----------



## sangu72 (Jul 26, 2006)

Are captions available?


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Anyone with the iPhone app know if AirPlay is supported?


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

BudShark said:


> Anyone with the iPhone app know if AirPlay is supported?


Airplay does not work with the iPad app just checked. Just checked iPhone does not work.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Its not working on my android phone same login error


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

Just got the iPhone app. Works great.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

jsmuga said:


> Airplay does not work with the iPad app just checked. Just checked iPhone does not work.


 sniff sniff...


----------



## clarkbar1028 (Feb 12, 2010)

Just experimented with the iphone app, works great so far. Traveling this weekend, see how it does in the airport.


----------



## gemery (Apr 10, 2007)

Works good the iPad. I wonder how the late night movie section got by the Apple censors......


----------



## freerein100 (Dec 14, 2007)

HTC EVO 4G and the app is working flawlessly for me


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

gemery said:


> Works good the iPad. I wonder how the late night movie section got by the Apple censors......


When you installed it, it should have warned you that the app contains material suited to adults. You have to accept that to proceed with the installation.

That's how.

The app is working great for me on my iPad tonight. I had a small "burp" and then a lip sync issue once, but I used the time scrubber to jump back a minute or two and it was fine after that. AirPlay support would be ideal, but it's a lot more convenient to use the service on my iPad than my laptop.


----------



## gemery (Apr 10, 2007)

"LameLefty" said:


> When you installed it, it should have warned you that the app contains material suited to adults. You have to accept that to proceed with the installation.
> 
> That's how.
> 
> The app is working great for me on my iPad tonight. I had a small "burp" and then a lip sync issue once, but I used the time scrubber to jump back a minute or two and it was fine after that. AirPlay support would be ideal, but it's a lot more convenient to use the service on my iPad than my laptop.


I don't have a problem with it, I am adult, however zino and other magazines have not been able to have contentnwith nudity through the apple store.


----------



## twistedT (Jan 11, 2007)

working great on my HTC inspire!! :biggrin:


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

This is pretty sweet...


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

gemery said:


> I don't have a problem with it, I am adult, however zino and other magazines have not been able to have contentnwith nudity through the apple store.


You get nothing unless you pay for the service. If you pay for the service you know what you are getting. That's the difference.


----------



## DarkSkies (Nov 30, 2007)

The "Go" apps are not yet available on Honeycomb/Android 3.0...


----------



## BigRick10 (Sep 11, 2009)

HTC EVO running CyanogenMod7 and its running without any problems.


----------



## linuxsense (Feb 6, 2009)

Installs but closes with "Unsupported device" on Moto Droid.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Workin' great on my iPad2. Whoo Hoo! I can get caught up on Deadwood...looks like three season's worth now at my fingertips...literally.


----------



## dbstv (Jul 31, 2002)

How does one get GO ID is by email or txt mgs?

See what happens to me without my morning JOE


Had to do it a few times for it to take not to try it out my sprint 4g htc evo

Works on HTC EVO also

Now where is max go or show go


----------



## DishTSR3Mentor (Nov 3, 2006)

BigRick10 said:


> HTC EVO running CyanogenMod7 and its running without any problems.


Same here! CyanogenMod7 rocks!


----------



## hbkbiggestfan (May 25, 2007)

"DishTSR3Mentor" said:


> Same here! CyanogenMod7 rocks!


Me three! CM7!


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

"linuxsense" said:


> Installs but closes with "Unsupported device" on Moto Droid.


Moto Droid not supported


----------



## michaelancaster (Jul 7, 2007)

why are windows phones always overlooked when new apps come out?


----------



## DarkSkies (Nov 30, 2007)

Satelliteracer said:


> Moto Droid not supported


It's a shame HBO couldn't bother to post that fact with their description in the Market, saving me a 10MB download!


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Works great on my iPhone too.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

michaelancaster said:
 

> why are windows phones always overlooked when new apps come out?


You'll have to ask HBO.

I know from friends in the industry that actually create apps for various platforms, some of the CE companies are not exactly very easy to work with. In fact, some are downright difficult to work with and developers would rather put their resources toward iOS and Android. Plus, it's a game of market share.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

DarkSkies said:


> It's a shame HBO couldn't bother to post that fact with their description in the Market, saving me a 10MB download!


There's a list of devices I've seen that won't work but I don't know if that is a public list. I know for sure Motorola Droid was on that list of not available along with probably 15 others if I can recall.

I know the following two don't work either
Motorola XOOM and the LG Optimus 2X


----------



## Norm (Jul 18, 2008)

Works great on rooted HTC Droid Incredible. I have a rooted B&N Color Nook that I am running CM7 on it installs and opens but, when I try to play a video it pops up the sign in screen. If I select sign in it force closes. I guess it is because it is not a phone even if it is running phone OS.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

hbo go works on HTC thunderbolt but NOT on my My Touch 4g

on the TB it signed in no problem. on my MT4g i keep getting the login error where it ask me to create a hbo id, which i already have one. 

is there any workaround to this? 

Thanks.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

"dtv757" said:


> hbo go works on HTC thunderbolt but NOT on my My Touch 4g
> 
> on the TB it signed in no problem. on my MT4g i keep getting the login error where it ask me to create a hbo id, which i already have one.
> 
> ...


On my iTouch 4th gen, it locked up when selecting the provider. I rebooted and it then worked perfectly.

Try rebooting and then logging in


----------



## DarkSkies (Nov 30, 2007)

Satelliteracer said:


> There's a list of devices I've seen that won't work but I don't know if that is a public list. I know for sure Motorola Droid was on that list of not available along with probably 15 others if I can recall.
> 
> I know the following two don't work either
> Motorola XOOM and the LG Optimus 2X


Thanks for the follow-up SR. Do you know if it's still a work in progress for HBO Go on the Xoom, or is a done deal? I'm hoping there is just a delay as they're porting it to Honeycomb, so it's more of a "doesn't work yet" situation rather then "never will"! Fingers crossed!


----------



## venisenvy (Nov 1, 2007)

Every time i try to sign in with my login it asks me to create a new one, but when i do that it says that i already have an account associated with this email. So i'm stuck, it works great on my pc just not my phone a Samsung Captivate, a galaxy S phone.


----------



## nittanylion99 (May 22, 2007)

Has anybody tried using the Apple AV cable to output to a TV? I was wondering if that would work since it seems like airplay doesnt.


----------



## lrietz (Jan 7, 2011)

It is working on my LG Optimus V. Was just watching some Curb. Does Virgin limit how much you can stream on their cell phone plans?


----------



## kevhow (Aug 21, 2006)

I have been fooling around with this app for my Ipad. I was able to get it to play via hdmi on my TV a few times, but mostly I just get the HBO GO logo. I know HDMI mirroring is not supported by HBO, it says so in the FAQ. However it did work for me a few times. I tried jumping in and out of this app, and into other streaming apps like the ABC app. After about 20 or 30 attempts, I was able to get the HBO Go app to mirror onto my TV using the Apple Digital AV adapter. Unfortunately I haven't been able to find any pattern to this. It seems to be completely random, and it might not even be the app.... Is it possible it's the HDMI cable or even the specific TV that's causing the app to not block the mirroring? Sometimes you can see the the app about to pop up on my TV screen, then the HBO GO logo pops up in it's place. Sometimes it goes right to the HBO GO logo. And sometimes (although much more rarely) it brings up the app on the TV so I can watch shows on my TV. I know I have too much time on my hands, but I was so excited to watch all the old HBO shows on my TV, that it really bummed me out when I found out it wasn't working.


----------



## Guttboy (Sep 9, 2007)

Working fine for me on the Motorola Droid X!

The only glitch I have found thus far is that when I started watching a movie (to test it out) and then wanted to go to another show, it stated that there was another "Stream" going on and that it had to be closed.

Just logged out and back in. I don't have the greatest 3g connection but seems to be working pretty well!

Glad they released this


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

lrietz said:


> It is working on my LG Optimus V. Was just watching some Curb. Does Virgin limit how much you can stream on their cell phone plans?


No, no limits on the Beyond Talk plans. And, no throttling.

Also working fine on my Optimus V.


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

Bob Coxner said:


> Not so good on Android. I try to "sign in" but it takes me to the creation of a new account and I get error messages saying the email address is associated with another account.
> 
> Anyone else having luck with both iPad and Android?
> 
> Update: I had to create a completely new account (and different email) on my Android phone but it does work now.


Same here on my Iphone. It asks to sign in as an existing user, but I had to create new sign in info. Just more to remember I guess. Works good though.


----------



## BigRick10 (Sep 11, 2009)

Satelliteracer said:


> Moto Droid not supported


You said Android 2.1 and up was supported. Droid has 2.2


----------



## DarkSkies (Nov 30, 2007)

DIRECTV tweeted today that the Go Apps were available, and I'm glad to see that for Android it was qualified as "select Android devices". I believe an early tweet when this first came out left that out, so I appreciate the extra word being added ... :up:


----------



## diggerg56 (Sep 26, 2007)

venisenvy said:


> Every time i try to sign in with my login it asks me to create a new one, but when i do that it says that i already have an account associated with this email. So i'm stuck, it works great on my pc just not my phone a Samsung Captivate, a galaxy S phone.


I have the same problem with a Samsung Fascinate. Actually, no matter what I put in for a User ID or email it says that ID is taken or the email is associated with another account.


----------



## PixelFreak (Jan 2, 2008)

HTC Droid Incredible. Stuck with constant sign in issue as posted above. I have an account created and can log in via laptop to website just fine.

Installed GO app on Incredible, as soon as I attempt to play something, it asks me to sign in. OK, use credentials previously created. Stuck in constant loop of "Username already associated with another account" etc.

Anyone find a fix for this yet? I don't want to create a second account with a separate email...


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

This app is awesome.


----------



## chrisfowler99 (Aug 23, 2006)

PixelFreak said:


> HTC Droid Incredible. Stuck with constant sign in issue as posted above. I have an account created and can log in via laptop to website just fine.
> 
> Installed GO app on Incredible, as soon as I attempt to play something, it asks me to sign in. OK, use credentials previously created. Stuck in constant loop of "Username already associated with another account" etc.
> 
> Anyone find a fix for this yet? I don't want to create a second account with a separate email...


It gets worse...

My iPad session timed out and it told me to login again. Ok...

But I'm back in that same loop. Nowhere to just input my "Go ID". It wants my DirecTV username and password and then wants me to create a new "Go ID". Tells me the one I was using just a few days ago is already taken.

Now I cannot use HBO Go on the computer or iPad nor MAX Go on the computer without creating another Go ID.

This is just plain stupid.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

I had no trouble with the app on my iPad first generation. I downloaded the app on the 29th when it came out. I've used it several times and never had any problems.


----------



## PixelFreak (Jan 2, 2008)

chrisfowler99 said:


> It gets worse...
> 
> My iPad session timed out and it told me to login again. Ok...
> 
> ...


I am able to still log on to the website and watch with my original username/password combo. I only run into this "create a username" loop on my Incredible in the app.

What gives?


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

im guessing only certain phone work with this app. I have 2 htc droid phones, but it only works on one. The htc thunderbolt work no problem. But htc mytouch 4g has the create a login error


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Correction app is now working on mt4g.


----------



## nelsonrl (Aug 16, 2007)

I tried this app on my iPad while traveling this week. It does not work if you are connected outside of the US. Probably says this is working as designed in the fine print somewhere but who reads that stuff


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I would not expect it to work outside the US...


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"nelsonrl" said:


> I tried this app on my iPad while traveling this week. It does not work if you are connected outside of the US. Probably says this is working as designed in the fine print somewhere but who reads that stuff


See last weeks South Park.

I wouldn't read it either but I would assume it doesn't work outside the USA. Few things work across borders when copyrights are involved.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Ok HBOGO.com worked great the frist 2 days for me on my desktop now everytime i try to load anything it comes ups and says optimising video, any one else getting this my video card is a ati hd 6570 with 1gig ddr3 memory .


----------



## gemery (Apr 10, 2007)

"PixelFreak" said:


> I am able to still log on to the website and watch with my original username/password combo. I only run into this "create a username" loop on my Incredible in the app.
> 
> What gives?


Also happening to me on my ipad


----------

